# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Canard PC - Le magazine >  Fin de la parution du magazine "Humanoïde"

## Ivan Le Fou

Après cinq numéros et un peu plus d’un an, nous avons pris la décision d'arrêter la parution d’_Humanoïde_. Non, ça n'est pas la faute de la crise de la presse, de la surpopulation des kiosques ou de la chute de l'indice boursier chinois.
Humanoïde avait trouvé des lecteurs nombreux et fidèles chaque trimestre. Son premier numéro fut le meilleur lancement de l'histoire de Presse Non-Stop et le nombre d'abonnements est au-delà de nos prévisions. Nous avons reçu quelques critiques bien sûr, mais surtout beaucoup de compliments sur la qualité du magazine et des articles qui y étaient publiés.
Alors pourquoi tout stopper ?
_Humanoïde_ est un magazine coûteux à fabriquer, et il est désormais clair qu’il ne sera pas viable avant longtemps sans avoir recours à des méthodes qui ne nous correspondent pas : en particulier truffer le magazine de publicités vendues à n’importe quelles conditions et peupler la rédaction d’une chaîne ininterrompue de stagiaires à bas coût. Ce n’est pas la façon dont Presse Non-Stop a envie de faire de la presse, et nous ne croyons pas à la presse sans envie.
Nous pouvons nous permettre d’arrêter _Humanoïde_ malgré ses débuts prometteurs et le plaisir que nous avons eu à le faire, avec regrets mais sans tragédie.
L'arrêt d'_Humanoïd_e ne change absolument rien pour nos autres publications. Aucun licenciement n’est prévu. Presse Non-Stop est une société saine. _Canard PC_ et _Canard PC Hardware_ vont très bien et ont déjà bénéficié, au travers de leurs nouvelles formules respectives, de ce que nous avons appris en créant _Humanoïde_.
Les moyens humains et financiers alloués à _Humanoïde_ durant sa courte vie seront aussitôt ré-orientés vers nos autres magazines, ainsi que sur de nouveaux projets, toujours tournés autour du jeu vidéo, dont vous entendrez certainement parler en 2016.
Bien sûr, tous les abonnés en cours recevront sous peu un courrier leur proposant un éventail de solutions pour compenser ou rembourser leur abonnement en cours. Ils pourront dans les heures qui viennent se rendre sur leur compte de notre boutique en ligne pour choisir une des options proposées. En cas de problème, n'hésitez pas à contacter notre service "support".
Le numéro 5 est toujours en kiosques, ce sera le dernier. Seul ancien numéro à ne pas être épuisé, le numéro 4 est en vente sur notre boutique. Pour ceux qui le souhaitent, tous les anciens numéros sont disponibles en numérique sur ePresse.fr
Un grand merci à tous ceux qui ont participé à _Humanoïde_ avec énergie et enthousiasme, à ceux qui nous ont encouragé, à l'agence Glory Paris qui avait imaginé mille manières de faire connaitre notre aventure et à vous tous, lecteurs, qui nous avez suivi. Nos chemins se recroiseront un jour, c'est certain.

----------


## JazzMano

Dommage, c'était vraiment intéressant et bien écrit.

----------


## Cotopaxi

La même, dommage !

----------


## ERISS

Mmmhm, 3 jours après le 11/09, après le n° mettant Valls en cause, ...  :Boom: 
c'est sûr ya ::BEEEP:: derrière tout ça!  ::w00t::

----------


## Lord Zero

Vraiment dommage. C'étais un des rares magazine qui abordait la technologie sous un angle différent.

----------


## Coin-coin le Canapin

Pas mieux que tout le monde.

----------


## SuicideSnake

Triste, vraiment très triste de l'arrêt de ce magazine, j'étais comme un gosse devant un paquet de bonbon à chaque fois que j'allais le chercher en kiosque et j'adorais le lire en public car c'est un des seuls magazines qui donne l'air intelligent (  ::ninja::  ). Vous allez me manquer  :Emo:

----------


## hgaouar

> j'adorais le lire en public car c'est un des seuls magazines qui donne l'air intelligent (  ). Vous allez me manquer


Tellement vrai

----------


## Array

Du coup ça va devenir collector. Vite, acheter tous les numéros...  ::ninja::

----------


## Ewen

> Du coup ça va devenir collector. Vite, acheter tous les numéros...


Tu peux plus, les 3 premiers sont épuisés  ::unsure::

----------


## norberto

Merci d'avoir essayé…

----------


## Nanawel

C'est vraiment bien dommage, mais vos arguments en faveur d'un arrêt méritent tout le respect du monde et me tireraient presque une petite larme.
Bonne continuation sur vos autres publications, je reste un grand inconditionnel de CPCH  ::):

----------


## Alys

> Mmmhm, 3 jours après le 11/09, après le n° mettant Valls en cause, ... 
> c'est sûr ya ::BEEEP:: derrière tout ça!




*T H E M !!!!*



Bien dégoûtée, sinon...
J'étais abonnée depuis le n°2 et m’apprêtais à repartir pour un tour. Les raisons derrière l'arrêt sont compréhensibles, cela dit, et toutes à votre honneur.
Bisous  ::'(:

----------


## Phenixy

Je les ai tous.  :Cigare: 

C'était vraiment excellent, un beau vent frais dans la presse française, bravo!

----------


## Mepeanuts

> Tellement vrai



Complétement, alors que j'avoue ne pas vraiment assumer CPC quand je prends le train en 1er pour le boulot :/

----------


## mrFish

Je ne pige vraiment pas trop cet arrêt.

Si le magazine a mieux marché que vous ne l’espérez pourquoi arrêter ?
Les 5 premiers numéros d'Humanoide n'ont jamais été prévu pour être rentable ?

----------


## Darkath

Valls n'a pas aimé la couv'  ::(:

----------


## RKajoline

Question déplacée : pour les abonnements en cours, ça marche comment ?

Ah oui, et je suis déception.

----------


## mrFish

> Question déplacée : pour les abonnements en cours, ça marche comment ?
> 
> Ah oui, et je suis déception.





> Bien sûr, tous les abonnés en cours recevront sous peu un courrier leur proposant un éventail de solutions pour compenser ou rembourser leur abonnement en cours. Ils pourront dans les heures qui viennent se rendre sur leur compte de notre boutique en ligne pour choisir une des options proposées. En cas de problème, n'hésitez pas à contacter notre service "support".

----------


## Narm

Je suis déception.  ::'(: 
Je viens de me rendre compte que j'ai passé plus de la moitié de ma vie à vous lire (enfin l'équipe "historique") ; Joystick, CPC, CPC Hardware, Humanoïde. 
J'ai grandi, et fraichement trentenaire, mes centres d'intérêts ont évolué : l'ouverture de CPC Hardware vers des sujets plus "polyvalents" était en phase avec ce que je recherchais ; Humanoïde, fut un coup de foudre.

J'aimerai tant que ça soit un coup de pub à Lagorafi !  ::unsure::

----------


## Darkath

> Je ne pige vraiment pas trop cet arrêt.
> 
> Si le magazine a mieux marché que vous ne l’espérez pourquoi arrêter ?
> Les 5 premiers numéros d'Humanoide n'ont jamais été prévu pour être rentable ?


En gros malgré le succès du magazine le modèle financier n'était pas viable sans avoir recours massivement a la pub comme le reste de la presse "haut de gamme". Si ils s'obstinaient dans la voie actuelle, ils iraient dans le mur et ça se finirait en licenciement, larmes, pleurs, etc.. alors que la ils peuvent continuer de nager dans la coke en vendant CPC et ses dérivés.

----------


## Meuh*

> mes centres d'intérêts ont évolué : l'ouverture de CPC Hardware vers des sujets plus "polyvalents" était en phase avec ce que je recherchais ; Humanoïde, fut un coup de foudre.


Pareil que Narm.

Les dossiers étaient vraiment bien foutu, les sujets variés, la maquette était classe...

Merci d'avoir tenté l'aventure en tout cas !
 ::'(:  :Emo:

----------


## Rom1

Rah non   :Emo:  J'adorais mon Wired a la sauce CPC... Et je voulais offrir un abo à mon frere pour Noel...

Bon sinon je vends 5 numéros collectors. Excellent état. Me contacter par mp  ::ninja::

----------


## XWolverine

Bon, on attend avec impatience les nouveaux projets, mais ce qui était intéressant, c'était cette indépendance de ton et ce choix de sujets originaux enfin associés à autre chose que le JV ou le Hardware. Dans tous les cas, l'expérience était réussie.

----------


## Mepeanuts

> Je suis déception. 
> Je viens de me rendre compte que j'ai passé plus de la moitié de ma vie à vous lire (enfin l'équipe "historique") ; Joystick, CPC, CPC Hardware, Humanoïde. 
> J'ai grandi, et fraichement trentenaire, mes centres d'intérêts ont évolué : l'ouverture de CPC Hardware vers des sujets plus "polyvalents" était en phase avec ce que je recherchais ; Humanoïde, fut un coup de foudre.
> 
> J'aimerai tant que ça soit un coup de pub à Lagorafi !


C'est exactement ça pour moi, ça traitait de sujets plus vastes avec le même ton décalé et indépendant, vraiment dommage, parce que CPC c'est super mais bon ya pas que les JVs dans la vie, ya la technologie aussi !

----------


## gnouman

Noooon!  ::'(: 

bon bah du coup gardez donc les 4€ et quelques cadeau.  ::lol::

----------


## Thor

Pas mieux que les message précédent, déçus de l’arrêt du mag, ça va me manquer  ::'(:

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

Oh zut déçu... J'avais plus de plaisir à lire Humanoide mag que CanardPC ces derniers temps...  ::(: 
C'était un chouette magazine, passionnant de bout en bout et avec des sujets très variés... 
J'ai porté la poisse en m'y abonnant fin août!  ::):

----------


## Cotopaxi

> Bon sinon je vends 5 numéros collectors. Excellent état. Me contacter par mp


Excellent état avec une page déchirée ? Bof.  ::P:

----------


## [dT] Moustik

> Excellent état avec une page déchirée ? Bof.


Moi j'ai un numéro avec 2 pages déchirées !! C'est super collector !
Par contre je ne le vends pas  ::): 



Sinon, gros dommage. J'aimais beaucoup le magazine.  ::cry::

----------


## Norochj

Snatch magazine et maintenant Humanoïde... La rentrée fait des ravages dans le milieu de la presse et va renflouer mon portefeuilles.

----------


## eolan

Déception. ::sad:: 

Je ne suis qu'à moitié étonné que le seuil de rentabilité ait été trop élevé pour continuer, mais c'est dommage de ne pas avoir vu éclore une version numérique, une nouvelle forme x ou y... 

L'idée du magazine est particulièrement intéressante. J'ai beaucoup apprécié la manière de traiter les sujets jusque-là. Et comme d'autres, je prenais plus de plaisir à lire Humanoïde que mon Canard, depuis quelques temps. L'envie de dévorer un mag' d'une traite ne m'avait pas pris depuis longtemps.

----------


## Gwargl

C'est bien dommage, j'avais beaucoup de plaisir à vous lire. J'aurais préféré une augmentation du prix du numéro...

----------


## Narm

> C'est bien dommage, j'avais beaucoup de plaisir à vous lire. J'aurais préféré une augmentation du prix du numéro...


+1, je suis même prêt à prendre deux abos  :Emo:

----------


## Rom1

> Excellent état avec une page déchirée ? Bof.


Déchirée par Ivan le Fou himself  :Cigare:

----------


## Adol

Dommage, j'achetais depuis le 1er, la qualité de certains articles était tellement poussée que je pouvais les relire 6 mois ou 1 an après et y trouver le même plaisir.
Il me reste toujours Cpc hardware et XXI en lecture de qualitance, mais ça va faire un vide.

----------


## ZePostman

Très bonne nouvelle.
Cela vous laissera plus de temps pour enfin faire ce spécial Hors Série d'Ackboo racontant ses meilleures aventures sur ces jeux de guerres austro-allemand en 12 couleurs, que je réclame depuis si longtemps.

Non en vrai ça fait chier, j'ai adoré ce magazine.   ::'(:

----------


## bigduff

Peut-on évoquer la question du dédommagement du préjudice moral ? 

Nous autres trentenaires en mal de repères et de certitudes sommes assurément fragilisés par cette disparition.

C'est un acte inconséquent et irresponsable.

J'exige donc la résurrection immédiate du magasine, avec 20 pages en plus, dont 18 consacrées à des pubs de montre, de Cognac et de SUV.

----------


## Checco

Ahhh misère ! 

Quel sombre jour .... 

Je serais prêt à payer 3x le prix pour le maintenir en vie!

----------


## Dazou

Noooon ! Noon ! Oh, flûte de... J'avais même abonné mon beauf et tout et tout. Je suis triste.
Bon, la bise à toute la rédac et merci.

----------


## gros_bidule

Merci pour ces excellents numéros et bonne réussite pour vos futurs projets, on ne manquera pas de se jeter dessus  ::):

----------


## Bilbut

Mais non quoi ! 

J'appréciais de plus en plus les numéros, je trouvais que le traitement des sujets avait fait un bon qualitatif depuis le 1er, je faisais la pub autour de moi, c'était le pied ce magasine.

Comme plusieurs ici, je l'attendais avec plus d'impatience que mon CPC chéri. Vous voulez pas lancer un Kickstarter ?

----------


## barbarian_bros

Mince, le seul magazine papier un peu sérieux (hors JV) dont je ne ratait pas un numéro...  Et le seul mag pour lequel j'ai pris un abonnement dès le N°2.
J'espère le voir renaitre sous une nouvelle formule... même si ça doit couter quelques euros de plus par numéro.

----------


## Akmar Nibelung

Déçu, j'aimais bien ce magazine, c'était sympa, avec de bons sujets  ::sad::  Ça va faire un vide  ::cry::

----------


## Numeror

Tristesse ce matin  ::'(:  Sans aucun doute mon magazine préféré, qui m'a même un peu éloigné des flux RSS incessants.
Merci pour tous ces dossiers.

J'espère pouvoir lire d'autres de vos articles autour de ces thèmes sur internet peut-être ? Ou arrêt sur images ?

----------


## Okxyd

Dommage, je trouvais que c'était une évolution naturelle de CPC étant donné qu'avec l'âge une partie de votre audience se détourne naturellement du jv (manque de temps/autres hobbys/changement de mode de vie), enfin je conjecture mais c'est mon ressenti et mon cas personnel. En plus il occupait une niche particulière ce magazine, soit on a des mensuels d'informatique pur ou généralistes mais pas vraiment de lien entre.

----------


## morbak

Ça marche mieux que prévu mais vous l'arrêtez  ::huh:: , ça ne pouvait pas être rentable!
5 petits numéros et puis s'en va, ça devait être prévu comme ça

----------


## Titimario

Trop dommage, je ne connais aucun magazine d'aussi bonne qualité sur des sujets plus variés que la seule informatique :/

J'aurais pris 10 abonnements si ça avait pu aider à le garder en vie  ::(:

----------


## FMP-thE_mAd

Même si je n'ai lu que le n°1, je trouve ça dommage, d'autant que d'après le site vous avez eu des résultats supérieurs aux prévisions. Du coup vous arrêtez parce que selon vous la rentabilité viendrait trop tard. Mais cette rentabilité est pourtant supérieure à ce que vous aviez prévu. Du coup, au tout début, vous pensiez ne faire qu'1 ou 2 numéro ?

Bref, la décision vous appartient en tout cas, et bravo pour avoir osé lancer le truc. A l'heure où certains ne jurent que par le Web, ça fait toujours du bien de voir des gens vraiment investis dans leur métier.

A titre très égoïste, est-ce que ça veut dire qu'ackboo sera disponible pour tester Anno 2205 ?  Si oui, joie.

----------


## zatura

Comme tout le monde je suis tristesse.

Mais sinon une question me taraude. Je suis abonné à arrêt sur images et comme avec humanoïde je trouve votre partenariat avec l'équipe de schneidermann particulièrement intéressant.

Une chose que j'adorais dans Humanoïde ou dans les émissions "c'est pas qu'un jeu" c'était le fait d'aborder les jeux vidéo ou la science mais avec un point de vue tenant plus des sciences humaines (notamment pendant votre émission sur GTA5)

Est ce que vous allez continuer ce partenariat ? Est ce qu'il va prendre plus d'importance ?

----------


## Array

> A titre très égoïste, est-ce que ça veut dire qu'ackboo sera disponible pour tester Anno 2205 ?  Si oui, joie.


Le mec est rétrogradé case départ pigiste, et tu veux lui faire tester le dernier viol en date d'Ubisoft ; pourquoi lui vouloir tant de mal ?  :Emo:

----------


## FMP-thE_mAd

Ouais mais justement il pourra se lâcher dessus, et ça peut donner du grand ackboo !

----------


## bambibreizh

Hej !

Et maintenant vers quoi va-t-on pouvoir se retourner pour connaitre l'évolution du F-35 ? Retrouver des bombes atomiques ? Avoir un retour sur la voiture / moto électrique et autonome ? Les plus beaux piratage (pas le bouclage hein !) des banques ? Et tant d'autres sujets ...
Merci pour l'aventure, je vais relire les anciens numéros en attendant la sortie des projets en 2016  :;):

----------


## Mepeanuts

> Dommage, je trouvais que c'était une évolution naturelle de CPC étant donné qu'avec l'âge une partie de votre audience se détourne naturellement du jv (manque de temps/autres hobbys/changement de mode de vie), enfin je conjecture mais c'est mon ressenti et mon cas personnel. En plus il occupait une niche particulière ce magazine, soit on a des mensuels d'informatique pur ou généralistes mais pas vraiment de lien entre.


Ouais c'est tout à fait ça, il y a un vide et à ma connaissance aucun magazine ne parle de technologie en tant que sujet de société et non en tant que passion geek, j'aime bien CPC hardware de temps en temps mais ça reste trop techos pour moi la plupart du temps, je me retrouvais bien dans Humanoide pour ça..

----------


## Darkigo

Oh putain non, j'avais enfin acheté le dernier numéro que j'avais trouvé top et bien moins con que tous les autres magazines... Mais non faites un effort c'est pas possible, on va lire quoi en presse techno, nous ?

----------


## MoKo

Si le problème est seulement financier, il y a peut-être d'autres solution que cet arrêt sauvage ? Conscessions PUB ? Conscessions qualité d'impression ? Augmentation du tarif ? Proposer ces solutions aux abonnés (et autres) pour voir ce qu'ils en pensent ?

Sincerement, je préfère de loin payer 1€ ou 2€ de plus au numéro que le voir disparaitre...

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> En gros malgré le succès du magazine le modèle financier n'était pas viable sans avoir recours massivement a la pub comme le reste de la presse "haut de gamme". Si ils s'obstinaient dans la voie actuelle, ils iraient dans le mur et ça se finirait en licenciement, larmes, pleurs, etc.. alors que la ils peuvent continuer de nager dans la coke en vendant CPC et ses dérivés.


Mais n'est-ce pas une logique financière aujourd'hui ?
Ivan tu parles de projets à venir en 2016, qu'est ce qui sera (ou pourrait être) différent d'Humanoide pour que ces projets durent dans le temps ?
Quelle marge de manoeuvre avez vous concernant cette quasi-obligation de mettre un peu de pub pour créer le contenu qui vous correspond ?

Je ne lisais pas Humanoide parce que je ne me suis pas senti concerné par les sujets, mais je pourrais l'être par les projets futurs, et je me demande quel autre moyen vous avez, à part mettre de la pub ou augmenter le prix au numéro.

----------


## Zorglomme

C'était pas possible de continuer en le faisant imprimer sur du papier cul en Espagne ?  ::cry:: 
Faites comme le canard enchaîné, balancez toute la compta d'Humanoïde, ça pourrait être intéressant pour les lecteurs.

----------


## Dorwin

> Dommage, je trouvais que c'était une évolution naturelle de CPC étant donné qu'avec l'âge une partie de votre audience se détourne naturellement du jv (manque de temps/autres hobbys/changement de mode de vie), enfin je conjecture mais c'est mon ressenti et mon cas personnel. En plus il occupait une niche particulière ce magazine, soit on a des mensuels d'informatique pur ou généralistes mais pas vraiment de lien entre.


Je me reconnais complètement dans cette citation et en plus du sérieux décalé, il y avait de magnifiques photos. 
Tentez de continuer d'expérimenter dans cette voie. 
Bon courage à l'équipe.

----------


## Mephist0o0

C'est dommage, ce magazine est bon et se montre beaucoup plus pertinent que la presse d'actu habituelle. 
(enfin, la couverture qui recadre Valls n'a pas dû aider à obtenir un nouveau coup de pouce des autres médias ni des subventions surprises).

J'espère que des articles continueront à voir le jour d'une façon ou d'une autre, style dans les CPC : le papier sur la loi sur le renseignement est quasiment d'intérêt général.

----------


## titi3

Arrêter une activité sans céder aux sirènes du modèle capitalolibéraliste, de la facilité publicitaire & sans dégâts dans le personnel ? Pas possib', vous êtes des Humains !! Et c'est pas normal dans ce Monde pourri par des charognes en tout genre  ::huh::  

Je propose une religion Canard PC, avec des saucisses de Francfort géantes comme église  ::P:  (ou bien des Colliers d'Ardenne à l'échalotte)

----------


## LePok

C'est la première fois que l'arrêt d'un magazine ou d'un papier me fiche autant les boules... vraie pointe de tristesse et de déception... D'autant que je ne l'ai pas vu venir, personnellement. Le dernier numéro que j'ai eu plaisir à parcourir durant les vacances d'été était encore d'une telle qualité, sur le fond, la forme, tout quoi... Bref.
Le mail d'Ivan résume très bien les difficultés voire le malaise que subi la presse écrite et en général de nos jours... rien à ajouter.
Un grand MERCI les gars (et les filles !) pour ces 5 numéros ! Ce fut court... mais nom de Dieu que ce fut bon !
NB: pas de bol, je venais de me ré-abonner il y a tout juste 2-3 semaines... conversion opérée, c'est Teraboule qui va être content !...  :;):

----------


## Dulgan

Dommage que vous n'ayez pu continuer, c'est triste pour la presse français qu'il ne soit pas possible de publier des choses intéressantes dans un magazine haut de gamme a un tarif abordable.

Je comprends que les seules solutions possibles n'étaient pas en accord avec vos engagements et convictions, et je le respecte.

RIP Humanoïde, et merci d'avoir essayé !

----------


## screensaver

Pareil, bien dégouté par cet arrêt.  ::sad:: 

Ce canard était une bouffée d'air frais dans la presse papier et l'acheter était presque pour moi un geste militant. Lire des articles excellents tout en soutenant une équipe en laquelle je crois était une double satisfaction. Le voir couler alors que des merdes comme Hors-Bord magazine sont toujours là me fend réellement le coeur. 

Même si je suppose que vous avez déjà envisagé toutes les solutions, je fais parti des gens qui accueilleraient avec plaisir une augmentation du prix du magazine si c'était le prix à payer pour sa survie. C'est pas possib' ?  ::'(:

----------


## sissi

Vous allez pouvoir vous focaliser sur Canarddétective.  :Bave:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Vous allez pouvoir vous focaliser sur Canarddétective.


Un magazine régional sur le Nord, bof.  :ouaiouai: 
En plus tu risques d'y apparaître !

----------


## Getwild

Putain (et coucou).

Je suis dégoûtance.

----------


## Dandu

> Excellent état avec une page déchirée ? Bof.


J'ai un exemplaire SANS la page déchirée. Collector !

----------


## bambibreizh

> J'ai un exemplaire SANS la page déchirée. Collector !


Feignasse !! Même pas eu le courage de déchirer son propre magazine !  ::P:

----------


## ERISS

> Je propose une religion Canard PC, avec des saucisses de Francfort géantes comme église  (ou bien des Colliers d'Ardenne à l'échalotte)


Sans pain! Bienvenue!



> 3. Un Discordien devra lors de son Initiation s'isoler pour s'attaquer joyeusement à un Hotdog un vendredi; cette Cérémonie de Dévotion sert de remontrance contre les Paganismes de l'époque: des chrétiens (pas de viande le vendredi), des Juifs (pas de viande de porc), des Hindous (pas de viande de bœuf), des Bouddhistes (pas de viande du tout), et des Discordiens (pas de pains à hotdog).
> 4. Un Discordien ne s'attaquera point à un Pain à Hotdog, car ceci était la Prérogative de Notre Déesse quand Elle fut Confrontée au Snobisme Originel.


https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Discor...e#Organisation
Hail Eris!

- - - Mise à jour - - -

_Humanoïde_ est mort? Vive _Émorroïd_!
http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/94...=1#post8466292

----------


## Okxyd

Moi je pense qu'ils vont partir sur _Expertoïde_, le premier magazine communautaire uniquement rédigé par des experts. Chaque abonné pourra poser une question par mois et un expert CPC y répondra dans le numéro suivant. 

Vous hésitez entre le Multivers et la Supersymétrie ? Notre expert a la réponse !
Vous voulez cuisiner une soupe au chou ? Un expert CPC peut vous aider !
Vous souhaitez connaitre la solution à la crise de l'emploi et à l'insécurité en France ? Nous avons ce qu'il vous faut: un expert !
Vous vous interrogez sur quel montre choisir pour être chic, mais pas prétentieux, montrant que vous êtes centriste mais plus de droite quand même sans êtresarkozyste non plus ? L'expertise CPC est là pour vous !

Enfin après ça reste mon humble avis d'expert en publication de mensuels que j'ai acquis il y a 15 minutes environ grâce à Google.

----------


## Michael d'Amour

Vraiment dommage, je commençais à bien l'apprécier malgré ses défauts ce magajine.
Les sujets étaient constamment intéressants, et on retrouvait le parti pris typique de Presse Non Stop.

----------


## Flappie

Moi qui attendais fébrilement le prochain numéro, ça me coupe l'herbe de court, ou ça me prend sous le pied, je ne sais plus...

Merci d'avoir tenté l'aventure, elle en valait le coup. J'ai appris un tas de choses qui n'ont pas (encore ?) été traité par la p(a)resse française traditionnelle. Vivement vos nouveaux projets !  ::):

----------


## Ruvon

::cry:: 

Mais non... C'était vraiment de qualité. Je vais me réabonner au Figaro Magazine pour protester.

Hâte de voir la suite.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Même pas eu le temps d'en lire un!  ::'(:

----------


## Rom1

Loser !  :haha:

----------


## Breloque

PfFFfFfffff... mon premier post sur le forum, pour dire ma tristesse à cette annonce.  ::'(: 
Humanoïde était un mag de qualité, j'espère que Presse non stop n'en restera pas là...

----------


## alex3137

Qu'est-ce qui coute cher dans la fabrication du magazine ? Les journalistes, l'impression, la distribution, les pots de vin... ?

Pourquoi ne pas augmenter le tarif, une diffusion a l'international, un modele sur abonnement, une campagne kickstarter... ?

C'est vraiment dommage, j'avais meme converti mes parents et une collegue...

----------


## Okxyd

Ouais on veut plus d'explications ! Moi je serai nous, heu vous je serai nous heu... Enfin bref, on en a gros !

----------


## Narm

C'est vrai que la formule "ça marche mieux que prévu, mais c'est pas viable" est étrange"
Soit les coûts ont été estimé trop bas, soit il n'était prévu que de faire quelques numéros. 
Dans le premier cas, il y aurait peut moyen de trouver un équilibre via une légère augmentation de la pub, des abos et du prix à l'unité. On aurait même aimer voir des abos de soutien comme à une époque de CPC (je me souviens par exemple avoir repris un abo de 2 ans quand ça allait mal, alors que je ne jouais plus et ne lisait plus le mag depuis 18 mois). 
Si c'est la seconde hypothèse, c'est étrange d'avoir intégrer Humanoïde dans la partie boutique...

Sinon, il y a une troisième hypothèse : vous avez réussit à énerver à la fois les gouvernements, les gens de l'ombre et les grandes marques. Du coup, face à cette menace coalisé, vous avez choisi de faire profil bas plutôt que de vous faire découper en petit morceaux destinés à l'élevage de porc.

----------


## Aglaure

Je suis dégoûté.   ::'(:

----------


## Gwargl

> Dommage, je trouvais que c'était une évolution naturelle de CPC étant donné qu'avec l'âge une partie de votre audience se détourne naturellement du jv (manque de temps/autres hobbys/changement de mode de vie), enfin je conjecture mais c'est mon ressenti et mon cas personnel. En plus il occupait une niche particulière ce magazine, soit on a des mensuels d'informatique pur ou généralistes mais pas vraiment de lien entre.


Proche de la quarantaine (mais avec un maturité tardive), je  me retrouve totalement dans tes propos.

----------


## GrmlnsGlx

Comme la plupart je suis tristesse, mais surtout je ne comprends pas comment un magajine qui marche mieux que prévu, peut être arrêté pour cause financière.
Vous n'aviez pas fait de businees plan viable ?
Vous êtes pourtant loin d'être des noobs de la presse papiers, et cette politique "anit-publicitaire" n'est pas nouvelle, je ne comprends donc pas comment vous avez pu être autant à la ramasse en terme de prévision de budget.
#2ephasedudeuil

----------


## Cheshire

> C'est vrai que la formule "ça marche mieux que prévu, mais c'est pas viable" est étrange"
> Soit les coûts ont été estimé trop bas, soit il n'était prévu que de faire quelques numéros.


Le communiqué ne dit pas exactement "ça marche mieux que prévu", mais :



> Humanoïde avait trouvé des lecteurs nombreux et fidèles chaque trimestre. Son premier numéro fut le meilleur lancement de l’histoire de Presse Non-Stop et le nombre d’abonnements est au-delà de nos prévisions. Nous avons reçu quelques critiques bien sûr, mais surtout beaucoup de compliments sur la qualité du magazine et des articles qui y étaient publiés.


Soit :
- Le premier numéro a très bien marché, mais ça ne veut pas dire que les suivants aussi
- Les abonnements sont au-dessus des prévisions, mais ça ne veut pas dire que les ventes en kiosque aussi
- La qualité était au niveau, mais ça ne veut pas dire que la quantité y était

 Bref, en lisant entre les lignes, je dirais que les ventes hors abonnement diminuaient, ou en tout cas étaient nettement en-dessous des prévisions (sans être compensées par suffisamment d'abonnements) pour qu'il soit raisonnable d'envisager un retour à l'équilibre dans un avenir proche... L'occasion peut-être de travailler sur un autre concept plutôt que de continuer sur celui-ci qui n'arrive pas à trouver un public suffisant ?  :;): 

Hint hint


Spoiler Alert! 






> Les moyens humains et financiers alloués à Humanoïde durant sa courte vie seront aussitôt ré-orientés vers nos autres magazines, ainsi que *sur de nouveaux projets, toujours tournés autour du jeu vidéo, dont vous entendrez certainement parler en 2016*.

----------


## Futurama

Rah non ! Chuis dégouté putain, l'était trop bien le mag  ::'(: 

La bonne nouvelle c'est que vous avez les burnes de l'arrêter franchement plutôt que de continuer à le faire vivre en n'étant plus que l'ombre de lui même... (Séries TV en tout genre, prenez-en de la graine...)

La mauvaise nouvelle c'est que "Rah non ! Chuis dégouté putain, l'était trop bien le mag  ::'(: "

Bref merci pour les 5 numéros anyway et bonne chance pour la suite


P.S : Ah oui juste pour ajouter qu'au niveau des kiosques, le mag était SUPER balèze à trouver. Pas à coté des canardPC normaux, pas dans le rayon informatique, souvent rélégué dans le rayon actualités, où il n'avait pas l'air à sa place imo. (J'ai du galérer deux fois avec le gérant du kiosque pour mettre la main dessus en 5 numéros) D'où ma remarque sur un potentiel soucis de postionnement.

----------


## Olorin

> P.S : Ah oui juste pour ajouter qu'au niveau des kiosques, le mag était SUPER balèze à trouver. Pas à coté des canardPC normaux, pas dans le rayon informatique, souvent rélégué dans le rayon actualités, où il n'avait pas l'air à sa place imo. (J'ai du galérer deux fois avec le gérant du kiosque pour mettre la main dessus en 5 numéros) D'où ma remarque sur un potentiel soucis de postionnement.


Ca doit dépendre des coin ca, parce que dans les 2-3 marchands de journaux que je fréquente il était systématiquement mis en évidence sur le présentoir le plus visible de la boutique.

----------


## Zebb

> C'est vrai que la formule "ça marche mieux que prévu, mais c'est pas viable" est étrange"
> Soit les coûts ont été estimé trop bas, soit il n'était prévu que de faire quelques numéros. 
> Dans le premier cas, il y aurait peut moyen de trouver un équilibre via une légère augmentation de la pub, des abos et du prix à l'unité. On aurait même aimer voir des abos de soutien comme à une époque de CPC (je me souviens par exemple avoir repris un abo de 2 ans quand ça allait mal, alors que je ne jouais plus et ne lisait plus le mag depuis 18 mois). 
> Si c'est la seconde hypothèse, c'est étrange d'avoir intégrer Humanoïde dans la partie boutique...
> 
> Sinon, il y a une troisième hypothèse : vous avez réussit à énerver à la fois les gouvernements, les gens de l'ombre et les grandes marques. Du coup, face à cette menace coalisé, vous avez choisi de faire profil bas plutôt que de vous faire découper en petit morceaux destinés à l'élevage de porc.


Idem, je comprends pas trop pourquoi, alors que les ventes marchent visiblement bien, c'est seulement maintenant qu'est fait le constant de la non-viabilité financière du magazine... Il y avait peut-être un souci dès le départ non ?

C'est vraiment dommage, j'ai dévoré les 5 numéros, et j'ai encore la dalle  ::(:

----------


## Arkady

Merci pour les 5 premiers numéros en tout cas...

Et vraiment dommage que ça s'arrête déjà !  ::cry:: 

Vous voulez pas lancer un HumanoIde Hardware par hasard ?  ::ninja::

----------


## shadowproject11

Pour une fois que je m'abonne, le magazine s’arrête.
Jvais plus m'abonner a grand chose ! trop peur maintenant!

----------


## TheProjectHate

> P.S : Ah oui juste pour ajouter qu'au niveau des kiosques, le mag était SUPER balèze à trouver. Pas à coté des canardPC normaux, pas dans le rayon informatique, souvent rélégué dans le rayon actualités, où il n'avait pas l'air à sa place imo. (J'ai du galérer deux fois avec le gérant du kiosque pour mettre la main dessus en 5 numéros) D'où ma remarque sur un potentiel soucis de postionnement.


  A mon avis c'est une grosse partie du problème, même en connaissant le visuel du magazine, je n'ai jamais réussi à le trouver seul quand je le cherchais. Il a toujours fallu que le buraliste le sorte d'un coin improbable.

----------


## zoboton

Triste nouvelle. C'est un des rares magazines que j'ai eu plaisir à lire en entier (les articles étaient abordés sous un angle qui m'a souvent laissé sur le cul). Je garde très précieusement mes 5 numéros.
Avoir lancé ce magazine et avoir assuré un tel contenu était vraiment admirable. Mais c'est encore plus admirable de savoir l'arrêter quand il faut pour qu'il évite de sombrer dans ce qu'il ne devait pas être.

Bravo. Mais vraiment triste nouvelle.

----------


## Akodo

Je n'ai vraiment eu du mal à le trouver que pour le premier numéro. Y a même eu un numéro sur un présentoir à part il me semble.
Bref j'ai toujours pas terminé le N5, je le savoure.  :Emo:

----------


## Gzu

Oooh  ::sad:: 

Et moi qui passais par là après avoir vu l'interview de Mr Ivan Gaudé "Redacteur-en-chef Humanoïde" dans BiTs ...





Ps: Je ne connaissais pas Robert Heinlein. M'en vais creuser cette référence (merci !)

----------


## Array

C'est possible, ça ?

Tu connais au moins, comme tout le grand public,



Bon bah il en a écrit d'autres, d'anticipation, notamment sur la conquête de la Lune.

----------


## WOM

C'est balo, le client cible allait arriver, maintenant qu'humanoïde est passé au petit journal...  ::ninja::

----------


## Spartan

Vraiment dommage, le magazine était de qualité, c'était vraiment sympa à lire.

----------


## Nacodaco

> A mon avis c'est une grosse partie du problème, même en connaissant le visuel du magazine, je n'ai jamais réussi à le trouver seul quand je le cherchais. Il a toujours fallu que le buraliste le sorte d'un coin improbable.


Y a un numéro où j'avais presque laisser tomber... A chaque fois c'est un pote qui me le dénichait... J'ai pas vraiment l'habitude de fouiller dans les magazines, c'était vraiment un calvaire pour moi à chaque fois, sans déconner  ::P: 

En tout cas ça fait vraiment chier... Je joue de moins en moins au JV (en tout cas mon mode de consommation a évoluer) et je termine de moins en moins mon Canard PC. Humanoïde était le seul mag que je lisais de bout en bout, du titre jusqu'à l'ours.

----------


## Anonyme866

> A mon avis c'est une grosse partie du problème, même en connaissant le visuel du magazine, je n'ai jamais réussi à le trouver seul quand je le cherchais. Il a toujours fallu que le buraliste le sorte d'un coin improbable.


Bah nan, il était à sa place parmi la presse généraliste. Comme ce qui avait été annoncé au départ. Le but était justement de ne pas se limiter aux joueurs de jeux vidéos. Dans la plupart des rayon presse, il était parmi les mensuels de société.

----------


## TheProjectHate

> Bah nan, il était à sa place parmi la presse généraliste. Comme ce qui avait été annoncé au départ. Le but était justement de ne pas se limiter aux joueurs de jeux vidéos. Dans la plupart des rayon presse, il était parmi les mensuels de société.


J'aime bien les gens qui parlent quand ils ne savent pas, ils ont toujours cette certitude, t'aurais presque l'impression qu'ils étaient à côté de toi et qu'ils se souviennent mieux que toi - alors qu'en fait non, ils racontent de la merde.

----------


## Anonyme866

> J'aime bien les gens qui parlent quand ils ne savent pas, ils ont toujours cette certitude, t'aurais presque l'impression qu'ils étaient à côté de toi et qu'ils se souviennent mieux que toi - alors qu'en fait non, ils racontent de la merde.


Je parle vis à vis des relais Presse H, du libraire à côté du boulot, du rayon presse Auchan ou celui du Furet du Nord et d'autres crèmeries où je l'ai vu. Diverses de mes connaissances n'ont pas eu non plus de problème à le trouver.

Quant au rayonnage visé, hors jeux vidéos, je ne l'invente pas : ça avait été dit lors de l'annonce.

Après, pour te répondre sur le même ton, j'aime bien les trous du cul qui généralisent leur cas personnel comme s'ils étaient le centre du monde. Tu mérites bien ton sous-titre et tu peux te le carrer profond, Ramone.

----------


## TheProjectHate

T'es encore plus crétin que je ne le pensais. Ou alors, tu ne sais pas lire.




> *A mon avis* c'est une grosse partie du problème, même en connaissant le visuel du magazine, je n'ai jamais réussi à le trouver seul quand je le cherchais. Il a toujours fallu que le buraliste le sorte d'un coin improbable.


Mieux ? Tu comprends que je donne un avis, pas que je balance ça comme une vérité, comme toi qui dis "Dans la plupart des rayon presse, il était parmi les mensuels de société." (malgré les retours de nombreux canards, surtout pour le premier numéro, qui relevaient des placement foutrement aléatoires) ?




> Je parle vis à vis des relais Presse H, du libraire à côté du boulot, du rayon presse Auchan ou celui du Furet du Nord et d'autres crèmeries où je l'ai vu. Diverses de mes connaissances n'ont pas eu non plus de problème à le trouver [...] j'aime bien les trous du cul qui généralisent leur cas personnel comme s'ils étaient le centre du monde.


Magique  :^_^:  Mais bon, tu ne dois pas voir le problème, hein ?  :^_^: 




> Quant au rayonnage visé, hors jeux vidéos, je ne l'invente pas : ça avait été dit lors de l'annonce.


Ouais et donc, comment tu sais que je l'ai recherché seulement dans le rayonnage jeux vidéos ? Réponse : t'en sais rien et t'as faux, mais t'as pas pu t'empêcher de la ramener comme si tu savais. Pour info, j'avais vu aussi cette annonce, et si je le cherchais parmi les magazines JV, c'était en deuxième intention parce que je ne le voyais pas ailleurs.
Et y a eu notamment un relais presse dans une gare qui me l'a sorti de son stock parce que c'était pas exposé, mais tu vas avoir une réponse pour ça aussi, non ?

----------


## Sim's

Mais pourquoi ?  :Emo: 


J'aimerai bien revoir certains articles dans CPC Hardware.

----------


## SilverPig

Dommage...

----------


## Mastaba

Et pourquoi pas un genre de kickstarter avec par exemple abo d'un an de magajine en premier stretchgoal? (hormis dons en-dessous, abo de deux ans au-dessus, etc.)
Y aurait pas de problème de rentabilité puisqu'ils seraient déjà tous prévendus, et si y a pas assez de backers ben ca serait clair, mais au moins on aurais une chance d'avoir le choix de pouvoir faire quelque chose.
Je sais pas combien il faudrait mais bon est-ce que ca vaudrait pas le coups de tenter?

----------


## Akodo

Je crois qu'à Presse Non Stop ils sont pas trop fan de Kickstarter.

----------


## Argha

Merde.

Il était juste epic, bon avouez vous avez eu les hommes en noirs qui vous ont éclairés à coup de statistiques sur les accidents de rotules ?



Je n'arrive pas a y croire, après la page déchirée vous nous faites le coup de la fin de parution pour nous surprendre ? hein ? dites ?  ::unsure::

----------


## Paul Vallon

Et bien merde. Je me servais de vos articles pour rendre intéressant mon cours de C2i en licence !

Me voilà condamné à rester chiant !

----------


## Nilsou

J'ai quelques questions moa :  ::rolleyes:: , juste pour savoir ... 

- Pourquoi le magazine est plus "couteux" qu'un CPC ? C'est la forme (emballage classouille etc...) ou c'est la récolte des infos sur le fond ?
- Pourquoi n'avoir pas pensé à élever le prix si vous aviez le public vu que ça se vends comme des petits pains ? Et à prendre plus de temps pour le sortir ?

Bref, je ne comprends pas pourquoi la fin de parutions était le seul moyen de parvenir à un mag qui convenais à votre façon de travailler  ::huh:: .

Bon par contre je ne suis pas forcement aussi déçu subjectivement que les autres : en effet, les deux derniers numéros m'ont déçus car j'ai trouvé les articles trop partiaux, avec des prises de positions et des critiques qui oubliaient parfois votre fameux "journalisme total" pour tomber dans la satisfaction du lecteur ou du journaliste ainsi que dans une certaine facilité d'analyse en l'absence de points cruciaux. 

Par exemple : je n'avais guerre apprécié le peu de contre-argument mis en valeurs dans le "Enfin à l'écoute du peuple", ni le coté prise de position politique juste pour l’esbroufe (car en dehors de la couverture c'était peu utilisé et peu utile) assez sale pour un magazine techno d'investigation. 
Surtout, il n'y avais pas discussion autour du principal contre-argument (toutes les boites privés utilisent les même algos depuis longtemps avec les même effets) et il y avais une énorme lacune coté investigation technique sur la branche des "boites noires" avec un avis général que "pas possible qu'ils ne fassent pas de deep packet inspection donc on ne vois pas comment il ne pourrait pas y avoir sortie de donnée".
Bref que c'était de la langue de bois politique, du camouflage et des mensonges. Je me souviens de l'interview du mec de gandhi qui disais que vous devriez reposer la question sans rire  ::rolleyes:: 

Sauf que ... en fouillant auprès de personnes qualifiées concevant ce genre d'algo vous auriez assez vite trouvé qu'il n'est pas antinomique de concevoir un système faisant du repérage de menace et employant du deep packet inspection tout en ne sortant aucunes données perso. Car c'est un peu ainsi que fonctionnent tout système de classif et de repérage un brin intelligent. Donc ça aurait vite mis sous un nouveau jour les déclarations des politiques et des technicos comme quoi "bla bla pas de sortie de donnée perso" mais aux questions sur le DPI : "Ha en fait heuuuu, peut être bien que oui que non que on l'utilise ou pas" et des technicos "impossible que ça ne touche pas aux données en elles-mêmes car pas assez d'infos ailleurs" (Un bon sens pas forcement juste mais du bon sens tout de même).  
Le tout devient cohérent dés qu'on a une idée du domaine d'algo probablement employé pour réaliser le taf sous ces contraintes, de la masse de données entrante et du peu sortant. Malheureusement vous n'avez pas fait cet effort et nul part vous n’êtes vraiment allez fouiller le coté technique qui déverrouille le débat et apporte du sens. Bref, la ou on vous attendez ...  ::unsure:: 

En résumé : je trouvais ça brouillons par rapport à la qualité d'investigation habituelle de vos autres mags (la rigueurs scientifique de vos investigations sur les alims dans Hardware, qui vous a valu et fais gagner un procès, par exemple hein  ::P:  ) , et j'ai retrouvé ce sentiment sur d'autres articles. Après c'est sans doute parce que je touche de prés à ces sujets dans mon taf, donc je suis bien informé de fait et je repère plus vite les incohérences. Néanmoins j'ai moyennement apprécié...

Quoi qu'il en soit, j’étais du coups bien moins fan de la qualité des 2/3 derniers numéros que des premiers. Je ne suis donc pas forcement personnellement fâché que ça s’arrête, même si c'est triste pour vous. Le concept était bien cool et vous faisaient toucher une branche de lecteur bien plus large.

----------


## Thaerim

J'ai vu une allusion à la fin d'Humanoïde dans l'article sur le jeu Armello dans le dernier CPC.

Je suis tristesse car j'avais beaucoup aimé ce magazine, je trouvais que c'était intelligent de traiter l'évolution de la société sous cet angle. Je dois dire que j'ai appris beaucoup de choses passionnantes et que j'ai aimé chaque article et chaque numéro.
Du coup c'est méga frustrant mais c'est la triste réalité de la presse. Dommage qu'il n'y ai aucune solution viable pour continuer.

En tout cas merci l'équipe des canards pour ces 5 numéros.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

Alors, quelques réponses en vrac aux questions qui ont émergé:
- le magazine coûtait deux fois plus cher à imprimer que Canard PC
- le prix avait déjà été augmenté de 5€ à 5.90€, une autre augmentation était suicidaire pour un magazine qui avait besoin d'augmenter son lectorat
- le passage au format 100% numérique n'était pas envisageable: d'abord le magazine était conçu pour être sur papier (maquette, mise en page, budget photo important), ensuite les ventes numériques sont dix ou vingt fois inférieures
- un financement participatif revient à toucher d'avance une partie des recettes de l'année et ne règle pas le problème d'un modèle économique qui ne fonctionne pas.

Finalement, la question s'est posée de changer la formule pour faire beaucoup moins cher à fabriquer. Mais l'équipe n'avait pas envie de faire le même magazine "au rabais", et comme tout est plus lié qu'il n'y parait (par exemple la maquette a été conçue pour accueillir de belles photos, qui demandent un beau papier pour bien rendre, etc.), il aurait été plus logique de faire un tout nouveau magazine.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

S'il te plait Ivan, sans parler des prochains projets énoncés au début du post, en quoi ces projets ne rencontreront pas le même problème ?
Quels possibilités avez vous pour rendre une autre publication (en partant du principe qu'il y a les acheteurs bien sûr) viable financièrement et en respectant vos exigences ? La maquette dont tu parles, mais, sans connaitre le milieu, j'ai du mal à voir ça comme suffisant.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> La maquette dont tu parles, mais, sans connaitre le milieu, j'ai du mal à voir ça comme suffisant.


On ne parle pas de la même chose: la "maquette" c'est la mise en page du magazine.
Sinon je ne comprends pas la question: chaque projet est différent.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Tu disais : 


> "Humanoïde est un magazine coûteux à fabriquer, et il est désormais clair qu’il ne sera pas viable avant longtemps sans avoir recours à des méthodes qui ne nous correspondent pas : en particulier truffer le magazine de publicités vendues à n’importe quelles conditions et peupler la rédaction d’une chaîne ininterrompue de stagiaires à bas coût. Ce n’est pas la façon dont Presse Non-Stop a envie de faire de la presse, et nous ne croyons pas à la presse sans envie."


Si votre prochain projet est un magazine sur... les kebabs, comment pourriez vous fonctionner autrement sans retrouver les mêmes obstacles cités au dessus ? Comment pourriez vous échapper à cette réalité économique ?
Je comprends les problèmes et que ça vous donne envie d'arrêter Humanoïde, mais je ne comprends pas pourquoi les problèmes ne seraient pas identiques sur un prochain mag'.
Tu parles de la qualité globale liée à la maquette, donc une maquette différente (moins coûteuse ?) pourrait jouer, mais ça m'étonne que ça suffise.

----------


## Charlot

AMA, l'avenir est au quotidien national d'info généraliste.

----------


## Wobak

> Tu disais : 
> 
> Si votre prochain projet est un magazine sur... les kebabs, comment pourriez vous fonctionner autrement sans retrouver les mêmes obstacles cités au dessus ? Comment pourriez vous échapper à cette réalité économique ?
> Je comprends les problèmes et que ça vous donne envie d'arrêter Humanoïde, mais je ne comprends pas pourquoi les problèmes ne seraient pas identiques sur un prochain mag'.
> Tu parles de la qualité globale liée à la maquette, donc une maquette différente (moins coûteuse ?) pourrait jouer, mais ça m'étonne que ça suffise.


Je pense que s'ils font un magazine sur les kebabs, ils s'en foutent de la qualité du papier, donc il coûterait moins cher à produire, etc...

----------


## Rhodos

bonjour,
Je suis vraiment désolée de l'arrêt d'humanoïde , vraiment très intéressant , les dossiers passionnants , j'ai appris plein de choses , ce serait vraiment dommage parce que ce n'est pas la public de la cible de Canard PC  de ne pas y inclure ces articles de la qualité d'humanoïde , c'est comme les articles juridiques qui parlaient de la propriété intellectuelle , fait par un de votre journaliste Gamer avocat que j'avais trouvé très intéressants et avec un ton amusant il y a un ou 2 ans .
C'est bien de parler des jeux et tout ça mais il y a tellement d'autres choses a comprendre dans le monde informatique qui ne sont abordées nulle part , et qui l'étaient justement dans humanoïde , ce serait dommage de ne plus faire ce genre d'article.
Bonne continuation pour Canard PC et canard Hardware (très intéressant aussi)

----------


## Cheshire

> Je pense que s'ils font un magazine sur les kebabs, ils s'en foutent de la qualité du papier, donc il coûterait moins cher à produire, etc...


Plus que le coût de fabrication, la différence (espérée) est qu'il y aura un lectorat plus large... S'il y a deux fois plus de lecteurs de Canard Kebab, c'est d'autant plus facile de couvrir les coûts fixes de production (les salaires des journalistes quoi).

----------


## Bah

> Je pense que s'ils font un magazine sur les kebabs, ils s'en foutent de la qualité du papier, donc il coûterait moins cher à produire, etc...


Faudrait quand même que la papier résiste bien au gras. Ca doit avoir un coût.

----------


## Cult

Pourquoi le papier ne va pas disparaître.
Pourquoi Humanoïde a disparu.

J'aurais quand meme apprécié ces quelques numéros !

----------


## ERISS

> Je n'arrive pas a y croire, après la page déchirée vous nous faites le coup de la fin de parution pour nous surprendre ? hein ? dites ?





> Pourquoi le papier ne va pas disparaître.
> Pourquoi Humanoïde a disparu.


Le mag' qui déchire ses propres pages, jusqu'à toutes, permanent.
C'était symptomatique de l'envie d'arrêter, je pense. Mieux vaut se saborder avant que ne se respecter plus amène à la honte. L'automutilation pour prêcher des convaincus...

----------


## Mastaba

> - un financement participatif revient à toucher d'avance une partie des recettes de l'année et ne règle pas le problème d'un modèle économique qui ne fonctionne pas.


Ben comme un abonnement non?
Comment savoir que ca ne fonctionne pas à l'avance?

----------


## AttilaLeHein

Putain j'arrive quatre mois après la bataille, c'est vraiment dommage parce que votre magazine jetait un vrai coup de frais dans la presse technologique et très éclectique sur les sujet traités.
Ce fut une aventure courte mais bon dieu qu'elle était bien.

----------


## Reizz

C'est bien dommage, il était très instructif.
Ca fait juste 3 mois que je guette le marchand de journaux mais bon... :-)
Bonne continuation !

----------


## DangerMo

Pareil que les derniers intervenants.. pas vu le temps filer et ce n'est qu'aujourd'hui que je me suis dit : "Tien, ça fait un moment que j'ai pas vu d'annonce pour le prochain numéro"....

Comme disait l'autre : Merci pour ce moment!

----------


## Steve Ostin

Oui, merci. Mais surtout : bravo.

----------


## Gynsu2000

> Pareil que les derniers intervenants.. pas vu le temps filer et ce n'est qu'aujourd'hui que je me suis dit : "Tien, ça fait un moment que j'ai pas vu d'annonce pour le prochain numéro"....


Et moi ça faisait des mois que je me disais: "Et béh, ça doit bien se vendre, impossible de trouver en kiosque".

En espérant que cet excellent projet se réincarne sous d'autres formes.

----------


## SFK94

pour le coup ça faisait plaisir de lire de la vraie bonne presse...
continuez les gars à tenter, vous êtes les derniers d'une espèce en voie de disparition...

----------


## BPros

Yeap, quand j'ai appris que cette aventure s’arrêtait, après avoir guetter le dernier numéro, j'ai trouvé ca dommage.
J'avoue que c'était un magazine original qui parlait d'autres choses qui font notre monde actuel sans influence!
Mais comme le dit SFK94, continuez a tenter les gars! On est la!  :;):

----------


## Nosh

Les enseignements d’humanoïde ont peut être été en partie que les kiosques à journaux papier ne sont plus un vecteur de développement pouvant alimenter les abonnements.

Espérons qu'un succès à travers une vitrine web bien maintenu sur une base d'abonnés solide (cf. kickstarter) puisse relancer cette machine, élargir le périmètre des articles canard PC vers ceux prévus dans humanoïde sans l'effet de rupture du lancement d'un nouveau magazine papier.

Et ce sera sans doute le cas ...

----------


## Gwargl

> Espérons qu'un succès à travers une vitrine web bien maintenu sur une base d'abonnés solide (cf. kickstarter) puisse relancer cette machine, élargir le périmètre des articles canard PC vers ceux prévus dans humanoïde sans l'effet de rupture du lancement d'un nouveau magazine papier.


 :Beer:  Mais trop quoi ! Comme disent les jeunes vu par un vieux.

----------

